

South Korea network attack 'a computer virus' - seanieb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21855051

======
scotty79
Possibly relevant:

"South Korea Still Paying The Price For Embracing Internet Explorer A Decade
Ago"
[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120507/12295718818/south-...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120507/12295718818/south-
korea-still-paying-price-embracing-internet-explorer-decade-ago.shtml)

------
gluegeorge
What kind of computer and computer education resources are there in North
Korea? It's hard to imagine them pulling this off without some outside help.
It's also hard to imagine anyone except individuals or small collectives would
help North Korea pull this off at this time.

~~~
laumars

        > What kind of computer and computer education resources are there in North Korea?
        > It's hard to imagine them pulling this off without some outside help.
    

There's plenty of free resources online: recordings from security conferences
posted on video sharing sites (like Youtube); infosec mailing lists; published
hacks and so on. Plus hacking is as much a state of mind as it is an
education. To pull off attacks like those you'd need individuals who are adept
finding weaknesses for themselves rather than just following guides that
they've been taught.

    
    
        > It's also hard to imagine anyone except individuals or small collectives would help North Korea
        > pull this off at this time.
    

From what I've read, they do have some military-governed teams of hackers. If
the attacks originated from North Korea, then it would have been a military
operation.

